# 536-90524 info



## T_Ruff (Feb 2, 2016)

Picked this up the other day, it's my 1st snow blower. Got a good deal on it the day before a blizzard and I couldn't pass this beast up. Used the heck out of it today and it didn't skip a beat. Needs some more traction though so new tires and chains are on the way, Has anyone retrofitted lights onto this model?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Depends on whether you have the right flywheel and coils on it. Usually you'll find a wire lead coming out from behind the flywheel cover if you have the right set up.

If you're unsure but determined, check out the flywheel and see if it looks similar to this: 

Then look and see if you have the 2d pickup coil like this: 


If you don't then you basically have 3 options. 1) leave it alone 2) find an engine that you can take them off but know that you're going to have to retime the engine after changing the parts or 3) get yourself a battery powered light and use that instead.

I've had to take that off an engine and then retime it on reassembly. It's not difficult but has to be done exactly or you will have problems with it running properly

My 2 cents.


----------

